

Video on Startup HR by Jim Franklin, CEO of SendGrid - jonnycombust
http://founderinstitute.com/posts/318

======
gavrielh
Excellent video with some real nuggets of wisdom - don't miss this!

------
kevinso
+1 Good points on clarity and communication.

